# Codificador de 4 entradas y 2 salidas..



## victor_emir (May 7, 2006)

Hola, soy nuevo en esto, estoy empezando con electronica básica, tengo un proyecto en mente y necesito saber si existe algun codificador de 4 entradas y 2 salidas, o como puedo hacer uno con compuertas lógicas ( si consiguen diagrama mejor   ).

Muchas gracias,


----------



## mario18560 (Jul 10, 2006)

Pregunta:  El codificador es con o sin prioridad?

Seria importante que nos cuentes.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## jhonelec (Jul 15, 2006)

Hola, puedes usar un codificador integrado de 8 entrades  y 3 salidas y usa solo las entradas 0, 1, 2 y 3. las otras entradas puedes conectarlas a 1 logico si aparecen negadas en el diagrama o a 0 si no son negadas el diagrama esta disponible en el manual TTL o NTE Buscalo como encoder 8 to 3 si mal no recuerdo es el 74147 o 74148


----------

